# Membrane between concrete and wood



## sbmfj (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, 

I'm installing a door in a cement cut out. I want to use a membrane in between the cement and wood jamb that Ill install. It has been suggested to me that I should use 15 lb roofing felt, but at the local hardware store, they only sell huge rolls at a ost of 40 odd dollars. I found this stuff, for like 20$, http://www.rona.ca/shop/~?storeId=1...d=10051&menuId=4294967254&selectItemId=230522

Tape - Waterproof Multi-Purpose Tape
RESISTO

Its like a waterproof membrane tape. Think this would work ok?

Thanks!


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Don't need no stinkin' membrane. Install pressure treated bucks int the opening and attach the door to them. Caulk as necessary.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

That looks like menbrane flashing used on windows/doors. It should be fine.


----------



## sbmfj (Oct 3, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

P.t. wood is not waterproof. You can buy special p.t. wood that has been treated against water. It will wick moisture/water to wet the door jamb and possibly rot over time: http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com...ressure-treated-sill-plates-and-building-code

Use the waterproof membrane and backer rod/caulk between them or use some sill sealer for a thermal/air break. Canned foam also works to air seal much better than stuffing with fiberglass insulation: http://books.google.com/books?id=a2...CBMQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=Proskiw (1995)&f=false

Gary


----------

